# Woodline Router Bits



## George B. (Oct 30, 2010)

I want to make some beaded face frames for a closet project. Kreg has a beaded face frame system for the router table, expensive $499; Sommerfeldt just came out with their version, more reasonably priced at $229; Woodline has a set of two router bits to make the beaded face frame, $60 on their website.

My question is this, how is the quality of the Woodline router bits?

Thanks

George


----------



## Router Rooter (May 13, 2009)

I have been using Woodline router bits since long before the current owners. I think they are very good. Never a complaint of those I have used. I recommend you give them a try. Good people to deal with.

Billy B.


----------

